

Crypto-Anarchism Community - mindcrime
https://plus.google.com/u/1/communities/117922792264574733046

======
mindcrime
Of course, you could say that it's a bit ironic for a CA community to be on
Google, especially after yesterday's (shocking) revelations. But sharing this
to remind people that there are communities who really focus specifically on
crypto / data-privacy and related issues. Some of these HN discussions would
maybe be better served if moved somewhere like that.. and some HN'ers might
choose now as a good time to dive into the crypto-anarchist world, or at least
dip their toes in the water.

~~~
dr_doom
I knew there was I reason I always liked your posts.

If you're ever in Austin drop me a line and we can have a chat. The CA
community is pretty strong down here and growing thanks to people like Cody
Wilson and Defense Distributed.

------
vacipr
Why choose google plus as a way to sustain this kind of community ?

~~~
rayiner
Like putting a "Protect the Environment" bumper sticker on a Hummer.

------
betterunix
Really, Google plus? That is not crypto-anarchism. Try Usenet.

~~~
mindcrime
There are a lot of places one can tap into that community (or branches of it).
I don't pretend to say this G+ community is _the_ place to go for CA, but I
wanted to share something to serve as an intro for any HN'ers who maybe
weren't already familiar with crypto-anarchism. In hindsight, maybe the
wikipedia page[1] would have been a better choice.

[1]: [http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crypto-
anarchism](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crypto-anarchism)

~~~
AJ007
Until I read your comment, I thought the post was a joke.

------
j_s
First thing that came to my mind was
[http://cryptome.org](http://cryptome.org)

------
mcantelon
I stopped using G+ when it became clear they didn't allow anonymity on it.

------
makerops
[https://twitter.com/makerop/status/343008058991075330](https://twitter.com/makerop/status/343008058991075330)

~~~
mindcrime
Don't forget Carnivore:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carnivore_(software)](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carnivore_\(software\))

------
etherael
FINALLY!

Yes, this is where things need to go, forget the whole political charade and
just jump straight to the end game; don't ask for your privacy from an
authoritarian state, take it back with cryptography.

~~~
pyre
etherael! I see that you are using encryption today! Would you like me to:

a) Notify the authorities that you're using banned software.

b) Make sure that you stand out from the crowd due to your lack of social
media profiles.

c) Get the rubber hose to force your password out of you.

d) Book you a stay in Room 101.

e) Order you a double-dose of government feel-good pills.

f) Send you to the Gulags because use of encryption means that you are trying
to hide from the government.

</Clippy>

~~~
pattisapu
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d6XpE9I0BLA](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d6XpE9I0BLA)

------
mindcrime
Also possibly of interest:

[http://gutenberg.net.au/ebooks01/0100021.txt](http://gutenberg.net.au/ebooks01/0100021.txt)

------
ommunist
Hm. And what is so crypto about them?

~~~
nullc
Perhaps it's performance art. They'll have a great big community on a
pervasive surveillance platform in order to be personally the first against
the wall.

~~~
mindcrime
Please... do you think these people are that stupid? Any actual organized CA
group is doing anything that might actually be illegal / sensitive /
controversial using channels other than G+. A G+ community is just a public
face to something bigger... just like there's a "HN community" on G+. Sounds
stupid at first blush, right? But then you realize it's just a place for a
group of people with some common interests to share links and discussion
publicly in a forum get gets a lot of traffic and attention.

Think of it as just marketing / PR.

------
z_
#ironic

